# Shopping at Costco (The New Normal) for now...



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

I've been good about staying at home, but we're running low on some things, so this morning I ventured out to Costco.  Much has changed since I was there just a few weeks ago. I wanted to share my experience, to give Tuggers a head's up of what you may find next time you go to your local warehouse.

As you may already know, they have adjusted their hours.  They're opening earlier during the week, but now close at 6:30.  Weekend hours are the same as they have always been.  My local warehouse has started "Senior Hour" on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday mornings, to accommodate those who may not want to fight the crowds later in the day.  I was told it started at 8:00AM, but this morning my warehouse opened at 7:30.  I didn't see anyone checking for members to be of a senior age group, so perhaps they're letting everyone in at that time.  (Although as I think of it, everyone I saw was middle-aged or older. No kids.)  I'd arrived at the warehouse at about 7:00, thinking I'd be able to score a place in line and get in at a reasonable time after they opened.  Last time I drove by an hour before opening there was a line around the block.  Today there were four people ahead of me in line.  By the time the door opened the line had grown to about a dozen people.  When I was loading my car after I was done shopping, there were many more cars in the parking lot, but there was no line to get in.  So one idea:  Arrive early.

Also, they are only allowing in two people per membership card.  So leave the kids at home.

Carts were pre-sanitized, and there were workers staged to sanitize carts after they were returned.  The two people doing it were from the staff who would normally offer samples.  With sampling currently suspended, those folks are earning wages by sanitizing carts.  Good on Costco to keep them working.  Lots of signage outside, indicating what they are not accepting for return right now (we've discussed this already here, and it's the same list.)  They had a defined routing of crowds going on, directing members down a long line of sanitized carts, and around the end, then back up to the entrance door.  It looked like this is how they're controlling the entrance order of members, to maintain social distancing between shoppers.

Once inside the warehouse, things looked pretty much the same, except the volume of some merchandise seemed reduced.  Not sure if that was deliberate, or if they're just low on things.  Most of the grocery section aisles were full of staple food items, but I noticed the center section with clothing and seasonal stuff was lower than I'd expect at this time of year.  They had several pallets of toilet paper and paper towels lining the main aisle that leads to the back of the warehouse.  Signage indicated one of each item per member.  At the back of the warehouse, where paper products are usually located, they had a "detour" set up, to route shoppers one way down the dog food aisle, around the end, and back up the paper products aisle.  One way in, one way out.  I'm sure it was all about crowd control, and to keep the lines moving.  There was no TP in the back area.  I heard another shopper ask an employee about TP, and they were directed back to the front part of the store to the pallets lined up there.  The Costco person said, "You should go there now - they go fast, and it won't last."  That shopper took off for the front.  I saw them later, and they had a brick of TP in their cart.  I'm sure they felt lucky.

Other changes I saw:

A number of departments were closed.  Optical and Hearing Aids were the two I specifically saw.  I'm sure the reason is due to the close contact between Costco staff and the member in those departments.  Don't know about Photo or the Cell Phone Kiosks, but I'd assume minimal staffing, if they're open at all.  The Food Court is take-out only.  The Gas Station was open, but is also under restricted hours. Plan ahead if you intend to get gas.

They are spacing out which check out registers are open, with only about every third register open.  They had taped off the areas between registers, to force the line to go straight back from the register, not meandering or "bottlenecked," as they tend to do in regular shopping times.  They have the lines pretty clearly indicated of where to stand.  Cashiers were doing their usual thing, except they didn't touch my membership card - they scanned it with their handheld scanning gun.

They have installed plexiglass sneeze guards in areas where the cashier stands. They asked me to stand in front of it, to provide a barrier between me and the cashier.  (The credit card machine area did not have the plexiglass.)  On leaving the building, the person checking receipts at the exit door also has a cart with a plexiglass sneeze guard, and she asked me to hold out my receipt under the guard, kind of how a ticket booth at a movie theater works.  She did the marker swipe on the receipt as normal, and I was on my way.

The Member Services area had taped off lines to direct people in through a certain door, not the main warehouse door.  One Refund Cashier and one Membership Clerk are all they're allowing to work at one time, so they can maintain distance.  I heard a supervisor talking about moving a pallet of returned merchandise back to the "quarantine area," so apparently they're moving returns to a certain area, so it doesn't contaminate the other merchandise in the warehouse.

All in, it was pretty painless today.  But it was definitely different.  And I expect for now, this is going to be the "new normal" for shopping at Costco.

I hope this information is helpful.  I'm curious to know if your recent shopping experience at Costco is much different than this one was for me.

Stay healthy,
Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 1, 2020)

We found some shortages at our local Costco on Monday, but funny that there were no empty shelves.  No quinoa and brown rice.  No green beans (no canned vegetables except corn).   No cauliflower in the produce department, and no cucumbers, broccoli or peppers.  no riced cauliflower in the frozen dept.  Rick got his eggs and bacon.  That was important to him, and he got orange juice, too.  

That was odd, all of these things they did not have, those were on my list. We had to go to WalMart for the rest. 

But I did get toilet paper for my stepdad and Rick's stepmom (86 and 92 years old) because we told both of them they cannot go out, and my stepdad was on his last half-roll.  Helen still had 3 rolls, so she wasn't in a dire situation yet.  My stepdad eats dinner with us every night, he lives 9/10 mile from our house, so he drives over.  He has done that for 17 years, so it's not a new thing.  He isn't going anywhere but to our house.  I worry that our trips to the grocery store will infect him, but we are so careful, and we don't get a cart at WalMart, and we each have hand sanitizer in our pockets.  It's expired, but it's still good, I think because it has alcohol in it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 1, 2020)

@DaveNW Thanks for sharing. This makes me feel better about eventually venturing out to Costco. I hope our local warehouse has taken similar measures to protect shoppers and their employees. Ours never even had wipes for the carts. Not even 2 weeks ago when I visited (reported on another thread).


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @DaveNW Thanks for sharing. This makes me feel better about eventually venturing out to Costco. I hope our local warehouse has taken similar measures to protect shoppers and their employees. Ours never even had wipes for the carts. Not even 2 weeks ago when I visited (reported on another thread).



I saw that you'd posted about the carts.  I'm sure your warehouse is doing as they are here - where they pre-sanitize it for you.  I'm curious to hear how it is when you do go back there.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 1, 2020)

Crap! If I'd known you were going, I'd have given you my shopping list! Trying to avoid the inevitable Costco run, but that only works for so long. 

Just kidding! Thanks for the review. I just went to a neighborhood state liquor store for pickled veggies, and some patron crowded right up to me while I was checking out. I said, 'Do YOU MIND!?' She backed off. But sheesh! what are people thinking? And no, I didn't forget to capitalize 'patron'.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 1, 2020)

BTW...Instacart does shop Costco, however we don't have available slots in our area. Perhaps they have availability in yours. 

I have heard of people hiring TaskRabbit to restock and deliver from Costco but will be more than $3.99 per delivery.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 1, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Crap! If I'd known you were going, I'd have given you my shopping list! Trying to avoid the inevitable Costco run, but that only works for so long.
> 
> Just kidding! Thanks for the review. I just went to a neighborhood state liquor store for pickled veggies, and some patron crowded right up to me while I was checking out. I said, 'Do YOU MIND!?' She backed off. But sheesh! what are people thinking? And no, I didn't forget to capitalize 'patron'.


People forget.  They are used to standing close.  Six feet it not a bad habit to start for good, but it will take time.  I am trying to imagine six feet of distance at Disney World, Disneyland or any other amusement park.


----------



## mentalbreak (Apr 1, 2020)

Our Costco setup sounds very similar to yours.  Their cart sanitizing process appeared to be very thorough.

They were only looking at receipts at the door through the plexiglass - no marking.  I also noticed the cell phone area was shut down and jewelry case empty.

As for product shortages, in addition to the items with a limit of 1 per member, they were cleaned out of fresh and frozen chicken.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Crap! If I'd known you were going, I'd have given you my shopping list! Trying to avoid the inevitable Costco run, but that only works for so long.
> 
> Just kidding! Thanks for the review. I just went to a neighborhood state liquor store for pickled veggies, and some patron crowded right up to me while I was checking out. I said, 'Do YOU MIND!?' She backed off. But sheesh! what are people thinking? And no, I didn't forget to capitalize 'patron'.




Jim, sorry, I forgot to tell you I was going.  Of course, the day's drive for you to come collect it might make it less of a good idea...   Glad you asked her to back off.  She was probably a Patron patron. 

I didn't have any issue with social distancing this morning.  Everybody was avoiding everybody as best they could.  And when I got to the register, there was no line.  I kind of liked that part best. 

Dave


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 1, 2020)

I imagine that there will be some variations at different Costco's in part due to the local populations.

There are four Costco's "near me" - all about one hour away, plus or minus five minutes. On Tuesday, I chose to go to the one located away from the big metropolitan area in my state. I arrived for "senior hour" at quarter past eight. There was a line going out the door, but it took only about five to ten minutes to get a cart and get inside. People in line were easily standing well apart from each other, usually eight to ten feet.

Inside, the store was fairly uncrowded and people were again keeping a respectful distance from each other. The one item that I noticed not there was the eight pack of spaghetti (as well as the six pack of assorted pastas, penne, etc.) Checkout was where the real lines occurred, two lines both backed up halfway across the store.

Most people's carts (including mine) were not at all packed. People were picking up a few items that they were most concerned about. About one out of six to eight carts were loaded to overflowing. When you got near the checkout, you were directed which one to go to and all the registers were going. The combination of having all the registers staffed and the fairly modest size of the purchases would account for the fact that despite the long lines, it really didn't take that long to check out

I hadn't cashed my rebate check yet (as mentioned, I live fairly far from any Costco.) There was only one person at the service counter. Very unusual, but as it turns out adequate. I only had to wait for one person in front of me.

All in all, I was impressed with how well Costco was handling everything.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 1, 2020)

Our DD went to our local Costco (Orillia ON) after work yesterday to pickup our prescriptions. Since we were only able to get a 3 mos supply before we left for the winter we only have a few days of supply remaining and couldn't wait until our quarantine is over next week to get refills.  I called the prescriptions in ahead of time and spoke to one of the pharmacy techs instead of using the automated refill feature. I advised the tech that it would be our DD picking up the prescriptions and she told me that if she was just picking them up, and not doing any other shopping, to enter through the exit doors telling the person at the door she was just getting prescriptions, if there was a lineup to get in. Our DD said there was a short line to enter the store so she went in through the exit doors and went straight to the pharmacy counter and was able to pickup our order with no problems.  The only difference in these times is that the Costco pharmacy said they can only fill 30 days at a time (instead of our usual 90 days supply that DH's benefits will allow) due to the Emergency Measures Act.

~Diane


----------



## Blues (Apr 1, 2020)

My wife went to our local Costco the other day, just to get a pizza from the food court for her and her dad.  She called in advance, and was able to pay for it and pick it up with only one other customer present, and him at a distance.  So good going.  But just as she was picking it up, she saw some retail customers walking out with Purell!  She quickly dropped the pizza, asked the clerk to watch it for her, and raced into the store section to find the precious item.  Alas, gone before she got there.  Oh well.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 1, 2020)

Dave, my last Costco visit was very similar to yours. But I'm kind of spooked about going again because our newspaper reported that two employees at Costco had tested positive for the virus, one at our store on St. Rose and one at the other Henderson store on Marks.  Costco was out of tp when I went, but yesterday I learned from the Nextdoor website that a local janitorial supply place had some cases of tp to sell. I picked up a case of 80 rolls for $54 + tax but had to make an appointment for the pickup and go to their loading dock in the back of their office to pick it up.


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 1, 2020)

Many of the 'essential' stores open in my area have seniors hours at the beginning of the day, but I don't see much effort to ask 30 somethings to come back later.  In the last 3 days, I've been to my local grocery giant and a drugstore at seniors hours, and while there were mostly seniors, there were many younger people as well....neither stores were terribly busy when I went, so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Dave, my last Costco visit was very similar to yours. But I'm kind of spooked about going again because our newspaper reported that two employees at Costco had tested positive for the virus, one at our store on St. Rose and one at the other Henderson store on Marks.  Costco was out of tp when I went, but yesterday I learned from the Nextdoor website that a local janitorial supply place had some cases of tp to sell. I picked up a case of 80 rolls for $54 + tax but had to make an appointment for the pickup and go to their loading dock in the back of their office to pick it up.



I read about the two SW Henderson Costco employees testing positive for Covid-19. I'd hope they'd be kept away from work, and everybody would be hyper-aware of the risks of contagion.  If you don't need to shop there, probably safer to stay away from awhile.  Clever idea about the TP buy, though.  Even the price was pretty good: My Costco today had 30 roll bricks of Charmin for $23. You're probably good to go for awhile!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

Ironwood said:


> Many of the 'essential' stores open in my area have seniors hours at the beginning of the day, but I don't see much effort to ask 30 somethings to come back later.  In the last 3 days, I've been to my local grocery giant and a drugstore at seniors hours, and while there were mostly seniors, there were many younger people as well....neither stores were terribly busy when I went, so it wasn't an issue.



That's what I was thinking about Costco this morning - with only a dozen or so waiting to enter at opening, there wasn't a lot of reason to make younger folks wait.

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2020)

I went yesterday at 2pm, there were at least 50 people waiting to get in so I got gas and left. Gas, no problem pulled right up to the pump and addendant was wiping it down.

I went this morning at 7:30, at least 100 lined up, not open yet. I drove away to a different location by 8:00 and people were already coming out with full carts. The line looked short so I looked for a parking spot, none to be had. I then noticed the line was Disney style, doubled back a couple of times using pallets. At least 100 people there too.

I drove away and went to Smart &Final. Only 10-15 people shopping there and I got everything on my list except TP.

Costco is still a no go down here in SoCal for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Costco is still a no go down here in SoCal for me.



I think your average population has a lot to do with that.  We have a lot fewer people in my area than you do.  Glad you got the things you needed.

Dave


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 1, 2020)

moonstone said:


> The only difference in these times is that the Costco pharmacy said they can only fill 30 days at a time (instead of our usual 90 days supply that DH's benefits will allow) due to the Emergency Measures Act.


That's interesting.  My 90-day prescription was just refilled yesterday at a Safeway pharmacy.  No mention of any limit on the 90-day supply.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 1, 2020)

My wife made our first trip to Costco today in over a month (well before any of the madness started), and was pleasantly surprised.  She went about 12:30pm.  There was a short, 5 min delay getting into the building as they were limiting the number in the store.  There was nothing on her list that they were out of, and even though TP was not on out list, they still had plenty there (only Kirkland brand, however).  Wasn't nearly as scary as we thought it was going to be.  We are good for at least another month now. 

Kurt


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 1, 2020)

The tire center was temporary closed at our local Costco because of the virus .

They had a line in the back of the store. where you could pick up only 1 pkg of TP and 1 pkg of paper towels.

Also you could pick up only 1 Lysol spray pkg of four cans..

They were also, no rubbing alcohol, gloves or wipes in the store.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> My wife made our first trip to Costco today in over a month (well before any of the madness started), and was pleasantly surprised.  She went about 12:30pm.  There was a short, 5 min delay getting into the building as they were limiting the number in the store.  There was nothing on her list that they were out of, and even though TP was not on out list, they still had plenty there (only Kirkland brand, however).  Wasn't nearly as scary as we thought it was going to be.  We are good for at least another month now.
> 
> Kurt


The Kirkland brand of tp is the best!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2020)

Similar experience at Costco in our parts. They were pre disinfecting all the carts. Outside they had wooden pallets to direct the line one way. So if you parked on the wrong side of the parking lot, it was a long walk. The sign saying what was out of stock was not up. It was laying there like they were working on updating it, but it was still laying in the same spot on the way out. They didn't have any TP and they didn't take my card, just scanned it as I held it up. It always bugged me in the past anyway. Why did they need to take it every time and lay it on their register? In and out was pretty quick. They had the steak and cheese I went in for, just not the TP that I figured they wouldn't have. I don't know if ours has a cell phone kiosk and the person usually pushing DirecTV and AT&T Internet was gone. No one is shopping for other stuff, but I did see people with live plants. Likely working in their yards during this time.

I haven't noticed big crowds. No lines and not many people in the store. Not different than say a Tuesday after work. They are directing traffic to different checkouts though and all the self checkouts were open.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 1, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I saw that you'd posted about the carts.  I'm sure your warehouse is doing as they are here - where they pre-sanitize it for you.  I'm curious to hear how it is when you do go back there.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, going next week.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> The Kirkland brand of tp is the best!


My wife prefers Charmin Extra Soft.  And I don't argue w/ her on that topic!   

Kurt


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 1, 2020)

You're probably good to go for awhile!

= = =
Literally.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> That's interesting.  My 90-day prescription was just refilled yesterday at a Safeway pharmacy.  No mention of any limit on the 90-day supply.
> 
> Kurt



I think Moonstone lives in Canada.  Rules may be different there.

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 1, 2020)

Coronavirus scams include Costco 'stimulus check' ploy, FBI warns

The FBI warns of fraud scheme messaging the promise of money, i.e., “stimulus check” from retailer, Costco, and provides a link, containing malware, ransomware or other fraudulent methods to steal identity, financial or other personal information









						Coronavirus scams include Costco 'stimulus check' ploy, FBI warns
					

Federal authorities are warning people about a new text scam targeting people already wary about the pandemic.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 1, 2020)

DH will be going to Costco tomorrow morning to pick up my prescription. He will likely pick up a few other things as long as he's there.


----------



## Panina (Apr 1, 2020)

Non perishable items from Sams Club can be mailed to your home.  I already got some hard to get items from them, hand sanitizer and Tylenol and my favorite pistachio nuts.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 1, 2020)

It's been a week since my last trip to Costco. #confession 

I found it a anxiety-riddled and traumatic experience. I was trying to be speedy and efficient and somewhat failing, since they were substituting products in other areas to eliminate the "empty shelves" phenomena, and I kept worrying I was missing something. Most folks were trying as best they could to keep a safe distance. Carts were sanitized, and the guards were up. No difference at the door, however.

This caused me to dread going out to Target yesterday to pick up a prescription. However, there were much fewer people in the store, everyone was doing *much better* at keeping a distance, and, while still somewhat anxiety-producing, it wasn't nearly the same level. 

I am out of olive oil, and I really am partial to what I get at Costco (couldn't bring myself to purchase it from Target, but did get the Smart Balance oil I also regularly use, and I had less than a half-cup left of that; I was about to replicate my own personal Hannukah miracle if Target didn't have it.) My Costco list is getting pretty long, and I am down to just one or two onions, so I suspect I will go sometime this week. Hoping I can wait it out until Monday, when I believe there will be fewer people than over the weekend. We'll see.

My very healthy mother is doing one weekly run to a small grocery store right when it opens after their overnight sanitizing and during their enforced senior-only hours. It makes me nervous, but she is in and out, wears gloves, is hyper-vigilant as a retired nurse, and doesn't believe in outsourcing the risk, so to speak. In the end, it's probably safer for both of us this way. We do supply/food swaps either curbside (to/from her car trunk) or from opposite ends of my porch. She lives just a half-mile away from us during the winter, and usually we eat dinner together 2 or three times a week, but I was worried that my spouse--who was still leaving the house for some work things until just this past weekend--was putting her too much at risk. *sigh* She was due to return to ME in about two weeks; she's now here for the duration. #tl;dr


----------



## moonstone (Apr 1, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I think Moonstone lives in Canada.  Rules may be different there.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, yes Kurt I am in Ontario Canada & we are under an Emergency Measures Act which overides DH's drug /health benefits package. Lots of different rules in effect here right now to keep us safe and healthy.


-Diane


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I think your average population has a lot to do with that. We have a lot fewer people in my area than you do. Glad you got the things you needed.
> 
> Dave



Yep, 3.2 million population in the county. Cases rising.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

amycurl said:


> It's been a week since my last trip to Costco. #confession
> 
> I found it a anxiety-riddled and traumatic experience. I was trying to be speedy and efficient and somewhat failing, since they were substituting products in other areas to eliminate the "empty shelves" phenomena, and I kept worrying I was missing something. Most folks were trying as best they could to keep a safe distance. Carts were sanitized, and the guards were up. No difference at the door, however.
> 
> ...




Amy, I'm sorry you're feeling such stress. Your Mother does have the right of it - if you need to go out, probably best to do it first thing in the morning. Using precaution to try and avoid contamination will go a long way to keeping you healthy.

If you need specific things from Costco, can you ask friends or neighbors who are going there if they can get it for you?  You could do the same sort of swap thing you've been doing with your Mother.  It's not the same as getting it yourself, certainly, but if you need that exact thing this may be the ay to get it.

Good luck with everything!

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 1, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> My wife prefers Charmin Extra Soft.  And I don't argue w/ her on that topic!
> 
> Kurt


I like Quilted Northern best, followed by Charmin Ultra Soft.  I avoid Kirkland brand unless there is no other choice.  Kirkland brand is inconsistent, one bag can be soft and then another bag picked up at another time is very rough.  It makes me wonder if Kirkland has several TP suppliers which are the big TP brands, and base on whichever manufacturer is making, they just slap the Kirkland brand on it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 1, 2020)

I still can't find toilet paper, napkins or paper towels, or Tylenol or flour or yeast or rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide. Never can cross these and some other things off my list.

I wish we had a Costco nearby. One of our plans was to drive all the way south to a Costco- to get my husband a hearing aide which he desperately needs and has put off because of our move.

I guess anyone who needs any kind of care with a health issue that doesn't have this virus might as well forget it. I have been having a problem with my knee and I am afraid if it gets worse I will not be able to see a doctor. I have an old brace that I am using occasionally.  I have an appt in April with the new doctor but I am sure it will be cancelled.

Our lives will never be the same after this thing.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 1, 2020)

Panina said:


> Non perishable items from Sams Club can be mailed to your home.  I already got some hard to get items from them, hand sanitizer and Tylenol and my favorite pistachio nuts.




And just before this virus I did not renew our Sams Club membership because the store was so far away. Figures. Irony.

I do not have Tylenol only Ibuprofen. I used that when I had the flu last month. I do have some expired aspirin.

We rarely if ever use over the counter meds. But now I felt we should have Tylenol on hand  just in case. Oh well. 

Trying to get things is stressing me out lately.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 1, 2020)

My new normal for Costco shopping is buying on Costco.com.  I just put in another order today.  Last week I put in 2 orders and the week before another 2 orders.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> And just before this virus I did not renew our Sams Club membership because the store was so far away. Figures. Irony.



I can't speak to Sam's Club, but I know you can join and/or renew Costco via their website.  If you were to go into a Sam's Club warehouse, I'm sure they could also renew your membership right then and there.  There is no savings by renewing when it is going to to expire.  (At least not at Costco.)

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 1, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I still can't find toilet paper, napkins or paper towels, or Tylenol or flour or yeast or rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide. Never can cross these and some other things off my list.
> 
> I wish we had a Costco nearby. One of our plans was to drive all the way south to a Costco- to get my husband a hearing aide which he desperately needs and has put off because of our move.
> 
> ...


I just finished another Costco online order.  If you are quick, they currently have Viva paper towels available.  I have never used Viva and I looked up reviews and they have really good reviews.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 1, 2020)

There are 3 Costcos within 10-12 miles of us, and DH and I have been rotating between them each week. We find different things at each.  We're pretty well stocked; scored some TP on the last trip when we went first thing Saturday morning.  No line, unlike in earlier weeks.  We saw the plexiglass at the cashiers on the last trip.

One thing we're careful to do now, is to look but only touch the items we want to buy.  I've been guilty in the past of pawing thru items such as bananas to get the bunch I want.  I hope others in Costco are doing the same thing.  But we're not disinfecting (wiping down) everything we buy.

I always look for Purell or hand sanitizer when we go, and never see any.  I'm not even sure where they'd position it if they got some. I look in the front with the toiletries and OTC medications.
I made a batch of my own, and it came out pretty good, but thin, so have to spray it rather than squeeze it.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 1, 2020)

I went to Costco yesterday. I arrived at 7am for the 8am Senior Time. I was about 100 people from the Front of the line. It was a horrible experience being in Costco with nothing but old folks. They blocked aisles while they read all the printing on the packages to determine what to buy. Folks in the motorized karts were even worse. I think I was the only one there with a prepared Shopping List. Of course when Old Harold ran into his friend Old Bob they spent 20 minutes talking and blocking the aisle. People would not let you maintain the 6 foot distance. I hope they set up one way aisles like some Walmarts are doing.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Apr 2, 2020)

I stopped by my Costco this past Saturday afternoon. It was a ghost town. Plenty of toilet paper but out of wipes, hand sanitizer, gloves. Got everything I needed and out quickly with only 2 people in line.

Regarding the food court: they’re serving only hot dogs and whole pizza to go and the pizza was limited to pepperoni or cheese.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 2, 2020)

Panina said:


> Non perishable items from Sams Club can be mailed to your home.  I already got some hard to get items from them, hand sanitizer and Tylenol and my favorite pistachio nuts.


Good morning Panina
I have not seen hand sanitizers, wipes, or gloves in weeks in our Sams Club store in Chesapeake,VA.
A box of Tylenol 325mg tablets is a very hot item liked TP and paper towels in our Sam Club . Its sell completely out by noon. Even with one per member limitation. LOL.


----------



## Panina (Apr 2, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Good morning Panina
> I have not seen hand sanitizers, wipes, or gloves in weeks in our Sams Club store in Chesapeake,VA.
> A box of Tylenol 325mg tablets is a very hot item liked TP and paper towels in our Sam Club . Its sell completely out by noon. Even with one per member limitation. LOL.


I was surprised when I saw the items online for home delivery.  I checked a few times a day before I saw the items and they disappeared quickly.  Last night I saw the Tylenol gel online, I got the caplets the other day.  

As far as the purell I got the bag for the dispenser that I will open and put in my containers.  Again wasn’t available last night online. I have not seen the wipes. I have seen the Meyers spray hand sanitizer online off and on, easier to get.  I ordered it two weeks ago and got it yesterday.

I have seen paper towels and TP online at times too.

Gloves I was able to get on Amazon with no problem but that was last week.

When we joined Sams Club in February it was because my other half wanted to buy some garage storage units.  He purchased the higher membership that included free delivery of non perishable items.  I wasn’t too impressed with Sams Club and didn’t think we needed the higher membership.  I was wrong, it has been valuable membership.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 2, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> One thing we're careful to do now, is to look but only touch the items we want to buy.  I've been guilty in the past of pawing thru items such as bananas to get the bunch I want.  I hope others in Costco are doing the same thing.  But we're not disinfecting (wiping down) everything we buy.



That was my most vivid difference in our one time out over two weeks ago now.  I am that guy that looks over the produce for the absolute best there.  When I went I was in the mode of a box of chocolates.  You touch it you own it.  I have since been lucky enough to be in an area that so far has the delivery system functioning pretty well.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 2, 2020)

bluehende said:


> That was my most vivid difference in our one time out over two weeks ago now.  I am that guy that looks over the produce for the absolute best there.  When I went I was in the mode of a box of chocolates.  You touch it you own it.  I have since been lucky enough to be in an area that so far has the delivery system functioning pretty well.


Grab one of the plastic bags in the produce area, put your hand inside the bag to grab the produce.  When you find the one you want, pull inside the bag and turn bag inside out.  Then you haven't touched the produce you didn't want.  Granted this tactic works in a regular grocery store.


----------



## DAman (Apr 2, 2020)

My local Costco had a line wrapped around the building at senior hours opening this morning(8:00). Luckily for me it’s not too far from my house so I turned around and went home. 

I will try again tomorrow afternoon. Last time it was not too bad on Friday afternoon. 

As a side note premium gas was $2.55 gallon this morning at Costco.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> I went to Costco yesterday. I arrived at 7am for the 8am Senior Time. I was about 100 people from the Front of the line. It was a horrible experience being in Costco with nothing but old folks. They blocked aisles while they read all the printing on the packages to determine what to buy. Folks in the motorized karts were even worse. I think I was the only one there with a prepared Shopping List. Of course when Old Harold ran into his friend Old Bob they spent 20 minutes talking and blocking the aisle. People would not let you maintain the 6 foot distance. I hope they set up one way aisles like some Walmarts are doing.



They have the one-way thing at my Costco, that I mentioned in my OP.  I hadn't seen that sort of thing before this.

I'm surprised about the standing and blocking the aisle thing.  My experience was that everybody was hyper-aware of everybody else, and trying to avoid them.  It seemed everyone had a reason to be there, and wanted to "get it and get out."  I didn't see anyone standing around. But then, I also didn't experience 100 people all at once.  I'm surprised your Costco would let that many people in at one tme.  They're limiting things here.

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 2, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> I went to Costco yesterday. I arrived at 7am for the 8am Senior Time. I was about 100 people from the Front of the line. It was a horrible experience being in Costco with nothing but old folks. They blocked aisles while they read all the printing on the packages to determine what to buy. Folks in the motorized karts were even worse. I think I was the only one there with a prepared Shopping List. Of course when Old Harold ran into his friend Old Bob they spent 20 minutes talking and blocking the aisle. People would not let you maintain the 6 foot distance. I hope they set up one way aisles like some Walmarts are doing.




I know one issue I have is I have to pick up some items to read the expriration dates. First off, I am nearsighted and secondly the dates are always in small print and hard to find or read.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 2, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I just finished another Costco online order.  If you are quick, they currently have Viva paper towels available.  I have never used Viva and I looked up reviews and they have really good reviews.




Thanks.

On Insta Cart they had napkins and paper towels, but not toilet paper, but the next problem is the delivery fees and so on. I will be using wash cloths rather than pay such a high price. I am also going to start collecting newspaper advertisements we get in the mail each week. I was so happy to not have to be saving them anymore after our move. We had been saving them to use to pack stuff for the move. Now here we are again, having to save them. Worse comes to worse I will use them to clean my windows this spring if I cannot get paper towels.

As for brands, I could care less about the brand. I can make due. But I do not belong to Costco and I am sure there would be a shipping charge and so forth on top of it anyway for just ordering paper towels.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 2, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I can't speak to Sam's Club, but I know you can join and/or renew Costco via their website.  If you were to go into a Sam's Club warehouse, I'm sure they could also renew your membership right then and there.  There is no savings by renewing when it is going to to expire.  (At least not at Costco.)
> 
> Dave




Yes, this I know. But it is almost an hour away. Not sure it would be worth it which is why we didn't renew in the first place.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 2, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes, this I know. But it is almost an hour away. Not sure it would be worth it which is why we didn't renew in the first place.


I think shipping is free or reduced at Costco.com if your order is $75 or more.  Also, you could cancel your membership in the future if you don't like the service and get your membership fee back.  From what I can tell though, Costco.com is still out of a lot of items.  Delivery might also be out 5 to 6 days, but if you can wait that long might be worth looking into.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 2, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I know one issue I have is I have to pick up some items to read the expriration dates. Fiestt off, I am nearsighted and secondly the dates are always in small print and hard to find or read.



Then do not stand on 1 side of the aisle and have your Kart on the other side of the aisle like folks were doing in Salem - effectively blocking the aisle.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 2, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Then do not stand on 1 side of the aisle and have your Kart on the other side of the aisle like folks were doing in Salem - effectively blocking the aisle.


Do you not wear readers? I wear my readers all the time.


----------



## keno999 (Apr 2, 2020)

I went to the senior hour opening this morning.  I pulled up about 0735 and they were already open.  I walked up and they were checking ID's to see if you met the age requirement.  There was a few people there that weren't too happy about being told to come back at 0900.  They were limiting TP to one per membership - no exceptions (some were trying for more than one).  

On to Trader Joe's where they weren't checking ID's but when I left they were limiting folks coming in - as one person left another was let in.  They were also making sure that people were 6 feet apart while waiting to enter.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 3, 2020)

This is not a Costco report, but I think might be relevant.

I went to my local supermarket last Friday during "senior hours" (from five am to seven am). Extremely busy with people really stocking up. I went this morning. Very uncrowded. At checkout, the clerk had the same thought as I did. Last week, being the first "senior hours" week, people were panic buying going into the weekend. Now they have this surplus of food and the use of senior hour is very casual.

I could be wrong, but since last week was the first week of senior hour for Costco, everyone was out. ("Oh, I better take advantage of that!") This week, the size of the crowds might not go down as much at Costco, especially at those stores where TUGGERs were reporting long lines even before the stores were open (I would have just turned around and said I'll go another day), but as seniors assess how much they have already overstocked, the crowds will diminish.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> This is not a Costco report, but I think might be relevant.
> 
> I went to my local supermarket last Friday during "senior hours" (from five am to seven am). Extremely busy with people really stocking up. I went this morning. Very uncrowded. At checkout, the clerk had the same thought as I did. Last week, being the first "senior hours" week, people were panic buying going into the weekend. Now they have this surplus of food and the use of senior hour is very casual.
> 
> I could be wrong, but since last week was the first week of senior hour for Costco, everyone was out. ("Oh, I better take advantage of that!") This week, the size of the crowds might not go down as much at Costco, especially at those stores where TUGGERs were reporting long lines even before the stores were open (I would have just turned around and said I'll go another day), but as seniors assess how much they have already overstocked, the crowds will diminish.



Very good points. And if this is to be the "new normal" for now, I'd also expect crowds to calm down later in the shopping day, as well.  One can only hope.  That Costco is now enforcing a "two people per membership card" entrance restriction, will also reduce the crowds some.  Here's hoping.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes, this I know. But it is almost an hour away. Not sure it would be worth it which is why we didn't renew in the first place.


When we moved we went from having a Costco that was at most 10 minutes away to having one that is an hour away.  It's still been worth it to us to belong.  There is a Sam's Club in town, but I won't/don't shop there.  We go about once a month and just keep a running list.  When it was 10 minutes away we were going weekly.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Very good points. And if this is to be the "new normal" for now, I'd also expect crowds to calm down later in the shopping day, as well.  One can only hope.  That Costco is now enforcing a "two people per membership card" entrance restriction, will also reduce the crowds some.  Here's hoping.
> 
> Dave


Seems it is only for adults? I went to Costco this morning because we needed TP and I grabbed some other things. One guy was there with five kids.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> When we moved we went from having a Costco that was at most 10 minutes away to having one that is an hour away.  It's still been worth it to us to belong.  There is a Sam's Club in town, but I won't/don't shop there.  We go about once a month and just keep a running list.  When it was 10 minutes away we were going weekly.




In NY we had no Costco nearby. It was in the county below us about 1 1/2 hours away. With us commuting to work and all, no way did we want to spend more time in the car on a weekend just to shop.

So we belonged to Sams which was just 25 minutes away. Still we only went on average 4- 6 times per year.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Seems it is only for adults? I went to Costco this morning because we needed TP and I grabbed some other things. One guy was there with five kids.



This was announced here in the Pacific Northwest.  Not sure about Florida Costco warehouses, but I'd expect they will catch up at some point.  There has always been a "two person per card" rule, but it was never enforced.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> In NY we had no Costco nearby. It was in the county below us about 1 1/2 hours away. With us commuting to work and all, no way did we want to spend more time in the car on a weekend just to shop.
> 
> So we belonged to Sams which was just 25 minutes away. Still we only went on average 4- 6 times per year.


If we were still working I doubt we would drive one hour each way on the weekends to go to Costco.  But now that we're retired we can go during the week.  When dh still owned an Acura the dealership was across the street from Costco. He'd make a trip to get the car serviced and do the shopping. We've also combined trips to the airport (to drop off or pick up) our dds with trips to Costco.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 3, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> This is not a Costco report, but I think might be relevant.
> 
> I went to my local supermarket last Friday during "senior hours" (from five am to seven am). Extremely busy with people really stocking up. I went this morning. Very uncrowded. At checkout, the clerk had the same thought as I did. Last week, being the first "senior hours" week, people were panic buying going into the weekend. Now they have this surplus of food and the use of senior hour is very casual.
> 
> I could be wrong, but since last week was the first week of senior hour for Costco, everyone was out. ("Oh, I better take advantage of that!") This week, the size of the crowds might not go down as much at Costco, especially at those stores where TUGGERs were reporting long lines even before the stores were open (I would have just turned around and said I'll go another day), but as seniors assess how much they have already overstocked, the crowds will diminish.


This makes a lot of sense. The hoarding of TP is utterly ridiculous. As one of my neighbors inelegantly put it, "What's with the hoarding of TP? It's not like the virus is going to make people s*&t more often!" Besides, people can only use so much anyway, so I'm guessing the shelves will be fully stocked with TP in another few weeks.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 3, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Do you not wear readers? I wear my readers all the time.



I assume you mean me. I wear progressive lenses, but still. I have to pick the items up to read the expriation date. Sometimes you have to turn the item around to find it, etc. Have you ever tried to read some of these dates like on a loaf of bread?  Very hard to see.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 3, 2020)

Well, I made my first post-apolyptic foray to Costco today. It was pretty much like Dave described. There was a crowd- well spaced out- of about 50 people around the entrance. Then they let in groups of about 6-10 for the available disinfected carts inside the door, then rolled out some more separated carts and let in another few people. It was fairly orderly. No kids. 

Most people beat a hasty path to the rear of the store where the TP and water were. They were a lot faster than me, but there was plenty left even when I got there. I didn't buy TP or water. I wanted yard trash bags, and there were plenty of those, and I stopped for a rotisserie chicken on the way by. There were only 3 chix left, so I was glad I hadn't wandered through the wine and beer or fresh produce on the way.

I had a very short list and a bonus check to help pay for it, so was pleasantly surprised when theyn opened another checkout close to the pharmacy that I was able to scoot into behind just one member. I was scolded for putting my purchases onto the belt before the previous member was totally finished. I was on the opposite side- actually off the end of the belt, so there was well over 6 feet from me to either the checker/helper OR the previous member. But- not taken. Patience, Pilgrim!

They taped the receipt on the end of the cart so the guy at the door didn't have to take it from my hand.

Mission accomplished without incident.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 3, 2020)

By the time we finally make it to Costco it's not going to be with some short, little list.


----------



## Blues (Apr 3, 2020)

WalnutBaron said:


> This makes a lot of sense. The hoarding of TP is utterly ridiculous. As one of my neighbors inelegantly put it, "What's with the hoarding of TP? It's not like the virus is going to make people s*&t more often!"



Diarrhea is first sign of illness for some Covid-19 patients

Mild Covid-19 Often Appears with only Gastro Symptoms

Just saying...


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> By the time we finally make it to Costco it's not going to be with some short, little list.


Yep. Short list, but stuff only (well mostly) only available at Costco. Yard bags (Costco's are the BEST) Frozen berries.(can't make a decent smoothie without 'em) Protein powder. (See previous item) Rotisserie chicken (nothing else comes close), and if I leave the bonus check around it'll disappear. 
For us, Costco is across town, but hardly a safari to get to. I don't go all that often, but early morning, and targeted, it's not too bad.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 3, 2020)

If sameday.costco.com is available in your area, I would suggest taking advantage of the option to not go yourself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2020)

The Costco in SE Calgary always states that they are the busiest Costco. Don't know if it is true but it sure seems like it. Every time they open a new one around I hope that numbers will go down but it never seems that way. So about 2 weeks ago my husband banned me from Costco. I had to agree seeing how busy it always is. Then my brother in law mentioned that Costco has senior hours so I am going to try next week. If it is crazy then I don't go. One way or another will have to go in 5 weeks for prescriptions. Will likely only be able to get a one month's supply but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.  The good news is there is a new Costco scheduled to open in SW Calgary this summer. When our new ring road is completed my guess is it will be less than 10 minutes away.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2020)

I find Costco to be very busy now when first opening and not busy just about any other time. Of course, I suspect once the TP is gone, Costco crowds dwindle. I went first thing this morning. I don't know what time they open anymore. Website said 10am, but they were letting people in when I got there at about five till. It certainly wasn't as busy as when I went first thing in the morning a few weeks ago, but there was still a long line to the register. I went one other time in the late afternoon a week ago and there was no line at all. It seems everyone who goes for a purpose is getting there early.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I find Costco to be very busy now when first opening and not busy just about any other time. Of course, I suspect once the TP is gone, Costco crowds dwindle. I went first thing this morning. I don't know what time they open anymore. Website said 10am, but they were letting people in when I got there at about five till. It certainly wasn't as busy as when I went first thing in the morning a few weeks ago, but there was still a long line to the register. I went one other time in the late afternoon a week ago and there was no line at all. It seems everyone who goes for a purpose is getting there early.



Some days if there is a big line waiting, and they're ready to go, they'll open earlier than the posted time.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> If sameday.costco.com is available in your area, I would suggest taking advantage of the option to not go yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wish Instacart serves our area.  Until then, we are making do with other not ideal alternatives.  No matter what we are not going to the stores.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2020)

As I was going through Costco today, I noticed several shoppers that were clearly shopping services such as Instacart. Constantly stopping to stare at their phone, blocking the isle as they scanned barcodes to make sure they had the right product. Kind of a PITA if you ask me, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 3, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> As I was going through Costco today, I noticed several shoppers that were clearly shopping services such as Instacart. Constantly stopping to stare at their phone, blocking the isle as they scanned barcodes to make sure they had the right product. Kind of a PITA if you ask me, but that is just my opinion.



That’s how I feel about all the people blocking aisles when they were offering samples. No consideration for others. Obviously, if these shoppers aren’t being courteous you should say something.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> That’s how I feel about all the people blocking aisles when they were offering samples. No consideration for others. Obviously, if these shoppers aren’t being courteous you should say something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, I don't really miss the samples that much. I wonder if the lack of samples is hurting sales? Perhaps the samples will never come back?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, I don't really miss the samples that much. I wonder if the lack of samples is hurting sales? Perhaps the samples will never come back?



Sampling is a big part of Costco's in-warehouse sales.  It drives attention toward selected items, some of which are on sale from the manufacturer, some of which are being promoted at special pricing to Costco by the manufacturer, and I'm sure, some of which are due to overstocks in the warehouse.  The people offering the samples are not Costco employees.  They are employed by CDS, a separate company hired by Costco to provide sampling.  After this Covid-19 issue is over, and things at Costco go back to whatever will be the normal at that time, I'd fully expect sampling to return.

Added:  Look around at how many other stores are also now doing sampling.  Perhaps not to the level Costco does it, but they're doing it more.  I don't ever remember grocery stores and Target offering samples before.  So the concept must work.   

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 3, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Crap! If I'd known you were going, I'd have given you my shopping list! Trying to avoid the inevitable Costco run, but that only works for so long.
> 
> Just kidding! Thanks for the review. I just went to a neighborhood state liquor store for pickled veggies, and some patron crowded right up to me while I was checking out. I said, 'Do YOU MIND!?' She backed off. But sheesh! what are people thinking? And no, I didn't forget to capitalize 'patron'.



I went to my local state liquor store yesterday. They only allow 5 people in the store at a time. There were 4-5 people lined up outside the entrance and everyone was staying at least 6ft. from the person in front of them. The aisles are roped off so customers aren’t actually allowed to shop. There are yellow squares marked on the floor, six feet apart, where the customers have to stand and the squares lead to the cashier. Once you’re in line, one of the clerks in the store asks what you want and they go pull it and take it to the checkout. It seemed to be working really well and keeping everyone safe.


Harry


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Our local Costco started a separate line to enter for those 60 and over a few weeks ago. It has cut down the wait time, which is very nice. Also by limiting the number of people in the store it has really made the shopping experience more enjoyable not withstanding the lack of some items. That said, I look forward to days when things get back to a more normal experience.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 4, 2020)

This morning  at our local Costco store and at the Lowe’s store customers were buying two or mores boxes of trash bags.

What is up with buying so many boxes of trash bags?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 4, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This morning  at our local Costco store and at the Lowe’s store customers were buying two or mores boxes of trash bags.
> 
> What is up with buying so many boxes of trash bags?


Spring cleaning projects since everyone is now stuck at home.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 4, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This morning  at our local Costco store and at the Lowe’s store customers were buying two or mores boxes of trash bags.
> 
> What is up with buying so many boxes of trash bags?



Costco trash bags, and lawn & leaf bags, are really good, for a really good price.  Can't say about Lowe's.  But maybe while being quarantined, people  are finally cleaning out their junk.

I know in my area, the Recycle Transfer Station (aka The Dump) is open as usual.

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Spring cleaning projects since everyone is now stuck at home.


That would be my guess as well.  I have been filling bags with clothes that are too big for me, and Rick has been cleaning up the yard for spring.  We have a lot of flooring to get out of our rental property, too.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2020)

Crap. Now I need to go buy some trash bags to make sure I don't run out. I know I can't use grocery bag anymore since they suggest just tossing them now after bringing home the groceries. This kind of stuff always disappears from store shelves right when I need more. Like TP, though I did find some of that.


----------



## geekette (Apr 4, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Sampling is a big part of Costco's in-warehouse sales.  It drives attention toward selected items, some of which are on sale from the manufacturer, some of which are being promoted at special pricing to Costco by the manufacturer, and I'm sure, some of which are due to overstocks in the warehouse.  The people offering the samples are not Costco employees.  They are employed by CDS, a separate company hired by Costco to provide sampling.  After this Covid-19 issue is over, and things at Costco go back to whatever will be the normal at that time, I'd fully expect sampling to return.
> 
> Added:  Look around at how many other stores are also now doing sampling.  Perhaps not to the level Costco does it, but they're doing it more.  I don't ever remember grocery stores and Target offering samples before.  So the concept must work.
> 
> Dave


Not all, but grocery stores have been doing samples for a long time.  Not consistently, like Costco.  There is a great Roseanne episode where Rosie and Jackie are both sample ladies.


----------



## geekette (Apr 4, 2020)

trash bags could also be to donate to local healthcare workers without protective gowns.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> My new normal for Costco shopping is buying on Costco.com.  I just put in another order today.  Last week I put in 2 orders and the week before another 2 orders.


Thanks for the tip. I had no idea Costco would deliver groceries. Delayed but better than Instacart which has zip deliveries.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2020)

I made a quick Costco run this morning, during Senior Hour. I got there about 7:00 for an 8:00 opening, and they opened the doors at 7:20.  Costco rocks! Most everyone (including me) wore masks of one type or another.  I also wore plastic gardening gloves that I can sanitize with any sort of wipe or sanitizer spray, just as a sort of added precaution.  Everyone was practicing the social distancing thing, and at one point while I was walking through the warehouse, I watched the Store Manager stop three people who were gathered in front of something, and say, "Six feet apart, please." They all went, "Oh, sorry," and moved apart.  That was nice to see.  Otherwise, everybody was keeping their distance, even at the checkout lines.  Tape stripes on the floor indicated where to stand.

There were only about 10 people ahead of me in line, and nobody made the "TP dash" that I've seen on other days.  I made my way to the back of the warehouse, hoping they might have disinfectant wipes, but nope.  I asked, and the guy just shook his head and said they were trying, but so far, no luck.  But I did note the ENTIRE BACK WALL of the warehouse was stocked up with TP and paper towels. Stacks of it.  It looked like any old day.  The "one way" detour routing they had going on last time wasn't there today. Not being a hoarder, I didn't get any of either paper product, as I have enough already.  I did see some folks getting the "one bale per customer" limit, and I sent a quick Facebook post to my local friends to advise them there was TP available at the moment, incase someone needs any.

Since it wasn't crowded, and I was one of the first in the door after opening, I took my time walking the food aisles.  I picked up most of the things that were on my list, and a few other things I wasn't thinking of, but that fit into the current eating scheme at home.  It was a pretty painless experience.

If this is the new normal, I could get used to it. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I made a quick Costco run this morning,
> 
> If this is the new normal, I could get used to it.


Too early for a tube steak & Coke.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Too early for a tube steak & Coke.



Um, yeah.  Way too early.  And since it's all to-go, I'd surely have made a mess in the car. 

Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Apr 7, 2020)

Went there this morning during senior hour just to pick up a prescription. Long line outside the store, but per Costco policy I was able to just walk up to the exit and say 'pharmacy only'. A store worker accompanied me to the pharmacy counter and back out. It was quick and painless. Although I'm eligible for meds delivery, there are no available times.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 7, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, I don't really miss the samples that much. I wonder if the lack of samples is hurting sales? Perhaps the samples will never come back?


I have always tried to avoid the samples.  Always seemed like a good way to catch a cold or the flu.  (I have neighbors who, in the old days, ya know like 2 months ago, would go there DAILY to eat all the samples so they didn't have to make lunch.  We live about 5 min from Costco.  They also go to the YMCA to "workout"(he reads the newspaper, that's his workout) and use the shower facilities so they don't use their own hot water.)


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> I have always tried to avoid the samples.  Always seemed like a good way to catch a cold or the flu.  (I have neighbors who, in the old days, ya know like 2 months ago, would go there DAILY to eat all the samples so they didn't have to make lunch.  We live about 5 min from Costco.  They also go to the YMCA to "workout"(he reads the newspaper, that's his workout) and use the shower facilities so they don't use their own hot water.)



So HE was that guy?  At my local Y, it seemed every time I went there, some guy was sitting around reading the paper. I always figured he was done with his workout, and he was waiting for someone.  I had no idea people went there to avoid spending money at home.  

Dave


----------



## IngridN (Apr 7, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I made a quick Costco run this morning, during Senior Hour. I got there about 7:00 for an 8:00 opening, and they opened the doors at 7:20.  Costco rocks! Most everyone (including me) wore masks of one type or another.  I also wore plastic gardening gloves that I can sanitize with any sort of wipe or sanitizer spray, just as a sort of added precaution.  Everyone was practicing the social distancing thing, and at one point while I was walking through the warehouse, I watched the Store Manager stop three people who were gathered in front of something, and say, "Six feet apart, please." They all went, "Oh, sorry," and moved apart.  That was nice to see.  Otherwise, everybody was keeping their distance, even at the checkout lines.  Tape stripes on the floor indicated where to stand.
> 
> There were only about 10 people ahead of me in line, and nobody made the "TP dash" that I've seen on other days.  I made my way to the back of the warehouse, hoping they might have disinfectant wipes, but nope.  I asked, and the guy just shook his head and said they were trying, but so far, no luck.  But I did note the ENTIRE BACK WALL of the warehouse was stocked up with TP and paper towels. Stacks of it.  It looked like any old day.  The "one way" detour routing they had going on last time wasn't there today. Not being a hoarder, I didn't get any of either paper product, as I have enough already.  I did see some folks getting the "one bale per customer" limit, and I sent a quick Facebook post to my local friends to advise them there was TP available at the moment, incase someone needs any.
> 
> ...



My alarm is set for the old people's Costco hours tomorrow morning. I plan on arriving sometime between 7 & 7:15 hoping they open early. I am really hoping they have some bleach. If not, Target will be my next stop.

Ingrid


----------



## lockewong (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you, Dave for the Costco tips.  I had been showing up around 10:30 a.m. to avoid Senior hours and struck out... on the TP and the paper towels these past three weeks.  I got up at the crack of dawn.  Got in line.  A long line at 6:50 a.m.  Costco opened at 7:30 a.m.  I grabbed a TP and paper towels.  I split it with two co-workers who commute early and work to 5:00 p.m.  They were grateful.  No wipes or latex gloves, however.  A worker said they have not seen gloves in a month.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2020)

lockewong said:


> Thank you, Dave for the Costco tips.  I had been showing up around 10:30 a.m. to avoid Senior hours and struck out... on the TP and the paper towels these past three weeks.  I got up at the crack of dawn.  Got in line.  A long line at 6:50 a.m.  Costco opened at 7:30 a.m.  I grabbed a TP and paper towels.  I split it with two co-workers who commute early and work to 5:00 p.m.  They were grateful.  No wipes or latex gloves, however.  A worker said they have not seen gloves in a month.



Same here - no wipes of gloves in a long time.  Somebody said you can use watered-down bleach in a spray bottle, but I don't know f that would work.  Glad you got your TP.  When I was at Costco this morning, there were some "Seniors" of questionable age in line, but I don't think anybody was challenging them.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 7, 2020)

Today say at our local Costco in Npt News,VA all the clothing items men, women, & children items have been reduce. Sounds like clothing items are not selling in our store.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Tosay at our local Costco in Npt News,VA all the clothing items men, women, & children items have been reduce. Sounds like clothing items are not selling in our store.



I haven't noticed anybody even looking at clothing the last few times I've been at Costco. I think for most it was more a grocery run than a traditional shopping run.

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Apr 7, 2020)

I went yesterday morning. I only have 13 more days to go until I can determine I made it home safely.

I went as close to opening for regular folks as I could, and it was less crowded than two weeks ago, although the crowds built during the hour+ I was in the store. No wait to get in as I was coming in, a little wait to get in as I was leaving. Only two people in front of me for the self-check-out lines, which they were diligent about wiping down between guests. Most everyone being good about social distancing in the aisles. Only about 50% of folks--including not many employees--were wearing masks. The guy behind me in line at the pharmacy coughed--without a mask--and I really hope I was truly six feet away from him.

Everything was well stocked. TP and paper towels for MILES. Much more back to regular inventory than what I had found there two weeks ago.

Costco was once one my happy places. It took me a while for my anxiety levels to normalize after getting back home.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 7, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I went yesterday morning. I only have 13 more days to go until I can determine I made it home safely.


I am sure you know already, April 30th is not a magic date.  Even after SIP/SAH is lifted, people around us can still be carrying the virus and get us sick.  I know that I am still not going out on May 1st.

I re-read it and realized you meant incubation of 14 days. DUH!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 7, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I am sure you know already, April 30th is not a magic date.  Even after SIP/SAH is lifted, people around us can still be carrying the virus and get us sick.  I know that I am still not going out on May 1st.


And I'm betting some areas/states will push the date out beyond April 30.


----------



## lockewong (Apr 7, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I went yesterday morning. I only have 13 more days to go until I can determine I made it home safely.
> 
> I went as close to opening for regular folks as I could, and it was less crowded than two weeks ago, although the crowds built during the hour+ I was in the store. No wait to get in as I was coming in, a little wait to get in as I was leaving. Only two people in front of me for the self-check-out lines, which they were diligent about wiping down between guests. Most everyone being good about social distancing in the aisles. Only about 50% of folks--including not many employees--were wearing masks. The guy behind me in line at the pharmacy coughed--without a mask--and I really hope I was truly six feet away from him.
> 
> ...


I used to love Costco, too.  My favorite section is the baking section.  But, yesterday, someone without a mask on coughed.  I was an aisle away but he was in the baking section.  I avoided it altogether.  Almost everyone had a mask or scarf when we waited in the line to get in.  But, my daughter tells me that in her San Francisco Costco, only she and her boyfriend had masks.  Check out was definitely a social-distance procedure and the checker was behind plexiglass.  Good for Costco.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I went yesterday morning. I only have 13 more days to go until I can determine I made it home safely.
> 
> I went as close to opening for regular folks as I could, and it was less crowded than two weeks ago, although the crowds built during the hour+ I was in the store. No wait to get in as I was coming in, a little wait to get in as I was leaving. Only two people in front of me for the self-check-out lines, which they were diligent about wiping down between guests. Most everyone being good about social distancing in the aisles. Only about 50% of folks--including not many employees--were wearing masks. The guy behind me in line at the pharmacy coughed--without a mask--and I really hope I was truly six feet away from him.
> 
> ...




Give yourself time to adjust.  After this all calms down, I expect Costco will be back on top of the heap, in terms of entertaining shopping experiences. Stay healthy.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 7, 2020)

amycurl, we do not have self check out lines in our Npt News store or a lot of fresh meat choices  in the meat department.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 7, 2020)

All of the fresh meat was fully stocked, at least it looked like it to me. Plenty of beef--of various kinds, chicken, lamb, pork, hams, etc. They were limiting the packs of ground beef and I think the fresh chicken.

One thing I already had in my freezer was tons of beef and pork...I tend to only buy it when it is on sale, and I tend not to cook with it very much, except for grilling. Which we've been doing a lot lately because 1) what else are we doing? and 2) the weather has been amazing.

Did I mention that Costco was out of charcoal?  My mom is still insisting on doing a grocery store run about every 10-12 days or so, herself, during senior hours (she doesn't believe in outsourcing the risk, and I kind of respect her for that.) So maybe she will pick some up when she goes again.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 8, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> So HE was that guy?  At my local Y, it seemed every time I went there, some guy was sitting around reading the paper. I always figured he was done with his workout, and he was waiting for someone.  I had no idea people went there to avoid spending money at home.
> 
> Dave


Free coffee and internet too.  Not sure the hot water + coffee + internet >= membership cost.   The internet used to be worth it, but within the last year our neighborhood is able to get line-of-sight high speed internet for a "reasonable" fee(Not as fast and cost a bit more than hard wire high speed internet)

Can only imagine what their budget looks like now with having to provide their own lunch and hot water.


----------



## IngridN (Apr 8, 2020)

Shopped at Costco's old people's hour today. Got there at 7:15 for the 8:00 (on the dot, not early ) opening and was 15th in line. No bleach again. Then went to Target and Rite Aid for the bleach...no luck. I have absolutely nothing in the house to disinfect. Clean, yes; disinfect, no. Will post on Nextdoor tonight if anyone can get me some. Will pay handsomely .

Ingrid


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2020)

Got this is an email from Costco this morning.  I think it's a great idea.  


_Costco is temporarily allowing priority access to our warehouses for Costco members who are healthcare workers and first responders such as police officers, EMTs and firefighters. Healthcare workers and first responders who present a Costco membership card and official identification of their role, will be allowed to move to the front of any *line* to enter the warehouse._

Dave


----------



## IngridN (Apr 8, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Got this is an email from Costco this morning.  I think it's a great idea.
> 
> 
> _Costco is temporarily allowing priority access to our warehouses for Costco members who are healthcare workers and first responders such as police officers, EMTs and firefighters. Healthcare workers and first responders who present a Costco membership card and official identification of their role, will be allowed to move to the front of any *line* to enter the warehouse._
> ...



Before letting us old folk in, the security guard got on the bullhorn and made that announcement...that any first responders in line should come to the front. 

Ingrid


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 8, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This morning  at our local Costco store and at the Lowe’s store customers were buying two or mores boxes of trash bags.
> 
> What is up with buying so many boxes of trash bags?



I just bought 2 boxes when I was at Costco last week. We are going thru them like crazy with 4 of us now home 24/7 vs only being at home in the evenings and weekends.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 8, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Got this is an email from Costco this morning.  I think it's a great idea.
> 
> DaveNW, You must be a VIP with Costco. We have not received this email from Costco. As of 5:00Pm LOL.
> Thanks for sharing this information.
> ...


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2020)

@pedro47 

I'm flattered you'd think so, but I'm certainly not a VIP.  I'm signed up to receive email notifications of things on sale and whatever.  This message was at the top of the one that came in this morning.  

Don't other people get messages like this?





Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2020)

IngridN said:


> Shopped at Costco's old people's hour today. Got there at 7:15 for the 8:00 (on the dot, not early ) opening and was 15th in line. No bleach again. Then went to Target and Rite Aid for the bleach...no luck. I have absolutely nothing in the house to disinfect. Clean, yes; disinfect, no. Will post on Nextdoor tonight if anyone can get me some. Will pay handsomely .
> 
> Ingrid


Have you tried home improvement or hardware stores for bleach? Last time I was in Lowes, they had boxes of the stuff. I bought a single jug but haven't even opened it yet.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Apr 8, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> @pedro47
> 
> View attachment 18783
> 
> Dave



Pretty awesome, way to go Costco. I hope people in line clap for these “line cutters”!


----------



## IngridN (Apr 8, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Have you tried home improvement or hardware stores for bleach? Last time I was in Lowes, they had boxed of the stuff. I bought a single jug but haven't even opened it yet.



Home Depot, yes a couple of times. Local hardware store, no. I'll try there next time I'm out.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 8, 2020)

IngridN said:


> Before letting us old folk in, the security guard got on the bullhorn and made that announcement...that any first responders in line should come to the front.
> 
> Ingrid





This is nice, but I believe this should be expanded to also include Veterans!




.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 8, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> This is nice, but I believe this should be expanded to also include Veterans!



Any old Veteran or Military Retirees?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2020)

As a Retired Navy guy I'd normally agree, but in this case, I think only those on the front lines deserve the preferential treatment. Others can wait.  If we give "head of the line" to too many people, pretty soon the line before the line will be longer than the regular line.  

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> As a Retired Navy guy I'd normally agree, but in this case, I think only those on the front lines deserve the preferential treatment. Others can wait.  If we give "head of the line" to too many people, pretty soon the line before the line will be longer than the regular line.
> 
> Dave


When everyone has priority, no one has priority.


----------



## mbger1 (Apr 9, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> As a Retired Navy guy I'd normally agree, but in this case, I think only those on the front lines deserve the preferential treatment. Others can wait.  If we give "head of the line" to too many people, pretty soon the line before the line will be longer than the regular line.
> 
> Dave


I agree 100%.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 9, 2020)

Although I am not a great fan of shopping, I actually miss going to the store.


----------



## presley (Apr 9, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Although I am not a great fan of shopping, I actually miss going to the store.


Same. I've never liked shopping. I buy as much as I can online and only go to the store when there isn't any other choice. Now that online ordering is taking a lot longer and I can't find what I need, I miss the option of going to the store. 

While walking my dogs yesterday, I saw that a donut shop was open. I don't carry money when I walk, but my first thought was, "I should go buy a donut!" even though I don't even want a donut. It was just so exciting to see something open.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 9, 2020)

presley said:


> Same. I've never liked shopping. I buy as much as I can online and only go to the store when there isn't any other choice. Now that online ordering is taking a lot longer and I can't find what I need, I miss the option of going to the store.
> 
> While walking my dogs yesterday, I saw that a donut shop was open. I don't carry money when I walk, but my first thought was, "I should go buy a donut!" even though I don't even want a donut. It was just so exciting to see something open.


mmmmmm doughnuts   (For some reason I hear Homer Simpson saying this in my head, and I never watched the Simpson's)


----------



## IngridN (Apr 9, 2020)

IngridN said:


> Home Depot, yes a couple of times. Local hardware store, no. I'll try there next time I'm out.



Jackpot...I scored a bottle at the local hardware store   .

Ingrid


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 9, 2020)

Went to Costco for Senior Hour. The Sign Board said they were out of everything for which I was willing to Wait to include Flour. So off to Fred Meyer (Kroger). Nope that had nothing on my List. To Wal-Mart. They did have 3 bags of Flour on the shelf. I bought one. Also had Isopropyl Alcohol. Store limit was one. Went to Mega-Food next to Wal-Mart. Got oranges 8 lb bag for $2.50. Earlier as I was leaving Costco I saw a Semi-Truck pull in the back of the store. So I went back. Got eggs (limit 1 24 Egg Container) and Milk. Jep I still drink Whole Milk for most meals.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 13, 2020)

A few weeks ago, some friends were kinda incredulous that DH and I shop at Costco almost every week.   I have asked them almost every time if there's anything they want, to save them a trip, but they hardly ever do, or it's for items which are always out of stock such as hand sanitizer.
It's our one shopping trip for the week.

We buy milk, bread, fruit, veggies, beverages etc.  I split/share some things with DD.
DD asked us recently why we go to Costco, rather than our local supermarket.  We have gone to local market, but DH prefers Costco because the aisles are much wider, and he feels he can keep social distance much better in the warehouse.  He says the local market aisles are narrower and have more people inside.  The markets are not limiting how many are inside at one time.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 13, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> DD asked us recently why we go to Costco, rather than our local supermarket.  We have gone to local market, but DH prefers Costco because the aisles are much wider, and he feels he can keep social distance much better in the warehouse.  He says the local market aisles are narrower and have more people inside.  The markets are not limiting how many are inside at one time.



And depending on what you're buying, Costco can be cheaper. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 14, 2020)

Have anyone check Ace Hardwares  for bleach. They are smaller than the big major chains stores?


----------



## Beachclubmum (Apr 14, 2020)

I went to Costco yesterday morning as we were running out of laundry soap plus all the usual Costco things. Wanted to resupply chicken breasts but meat man said they wouldn’t get a delivery until the next day. DH has to pick up his rx there on Wednesday and plans to go for senior hour (one nice thing about having a 61 yo DH!)


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 14, 2020)

Just came back from a Costco run, at the Geezer hour. Plenty of beef, pork was in short supply. No pork chops, but was able to buy small pork sirloin roasts. Chicken was 1 pack per customer. They did have toilet paper and paper towels. Bought 1 pack each. At the checkout, both I and the check out clerk found that canned salmon was one pack of 6 per customer. (Wasn't marked with a limit.) Plenty of tuna. They had bread, bought 4 loaves. Bought some wine. (2 cases - I always buy wine by the case, I have a refrigerated wine storage unit (220 bottle capacity - still have a couple of 2000 Bordeauxs left  ). Also some other odds and ends. (Already have big pile of canned goods.)

I stood out like a sore thumb, with my full respirator (in hot pink - 3M HEPA filters only come in hot pink), jacket, gloves, ect. (No googles, have to have eyeglasses, wore them instead). About a third didn't have even a cheap mask.

Now for the 3 week self quarantine. . .


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 14, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Have anyone check Ace Hardwares for bleach. They are smaller than the big major chains stores?



The one near me just closed, out of business. I used it frequently for small purchases since it was much closer than HD or Lowes. The building was decrepit, may have had something to do with it, during the closeout sales we had rain and there were buckets all over catching drips from the leaky roof.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> The one near me just closed, out of business. I used it frequently for small purchases since it was much closer than HD or Lowes. The building was decrepit, may have had something to do with it, during the closeout sales we had rain and there were buckets all over catching drips from the leaky roof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


ACE Hardware stores are all pretty much independently owned and operated. It also doesn't seem like ACE really has any minimum standards. Some stores are new and great and some look like they are in a former garage and the upkeep is poor. I think the big box hardware stores make it hard for them to compete.


----------



## IngridN (Apr 14, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Have anyone check Ace Hardwares  for bleach. They are smaller than the big major chains stores?



That's where I finally found some bleach last Thursday after looking everywhere for the last month. It was the germicidal bleach which I understand has a higher concentration of bleach, ~2.5% for regular and ~5.x% for germicidal. A very happy camper here.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2020)

I made a Costco run this morning, with a limited, specific shopping list.  Interesting changes over the last few times I've been in the warehouse.  One thing is that Senior Hour isn't just for seniors, apparently.  Woman in front of me in line couldn't have been over 25.  Didn't matter to me, really, that if she wanted to stand in line before opening with the rest of us. I just found it odd they didn't say anything to her.  There were about twenty people in front of me this morning, and by the time I got in the door, maybe 50 more behind me.  In three trips at this same time over the last month for Senior Hour, the line has been progressively longer each time. So it seems the word is out about the line first thing in the morning.

The warehouse had just about everything in stock I would have expected, and only a few empty shelves.  So it seems they're getting their supply chain moving again.  I was able to get flour, pasta, and some canned goods I wanted, plus some cleaning supplies. I walked by the deli and meat cases without stopping, but they looked pretty full.  The freezer cases were the same.  Like last time, the warehouse back wall was full of TP and paper towels. Lots of bottled water and trash bags.  I didn't need any of those so didn't buy any.  No Clorox wipes or Lysol today, but I was told they had Lysol yesterday, and had sold out of it by early afternoon.  They said they haven't had Clorox Wipes in several weeks.  So it goes.

I took a turn through the clothing section - things were fully stocked with seasonal clothes (lots of t-shirts and shorts), but nothing leaped out at me, so I didn't get anything.  Lots of plants and gardening stuff, as you'd expect.  It's that time of year.  Again, I didn't need anything, so didn't buy anything.  I managed to get out of there cheaply (for me.)  Less than $100 is a very small day for me.  (I made up for it at Safeway, where I stopped to get what I couldn't get at Costco.)

As I was leaving, I saw the Warehouse Manager.  He was looking a bit overwhelmed, so I said Hi, and we chatted for a minute.  I wanted him to know how much I appreciated all the extra steps they are going through to ensure people's safety, and the weird changes they've had to do to stay open.  He thanked me, and said it was definitely a very crazy time, but they were doing everything they could to support the members and get through it. He's a good guy, and he tries very hard to run things properly.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I made a Costco run this morning, with a limited, specific shopping list.  Interesting changes over the last few times I've been in the warehouse.  One thing is that Senior Hour isn't just for seniors, apparently.  Woman in front of me in line couldn't have been over 25.  Didn't matter to me, really, that if she wanted to stand in line before opening with the rest of us. I just found it odd they didn't say anything to her.  There were about twenty people in front of me this morning, and by the time I got in the door, maybe 50 more behind me.  In three trips at this same time over the last month for Senior Hour, the line has been progressively longer each time. So it seems the word is out about the line first thing in the morning.


Maybe she is a health care worker.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Maybe she is a health care worker.



Could well be.  All tolled, there weren't THAT many people waiting, so I'm sure nobody was denied entry because of someone ahead of them in line.  By the time I left the warehouse (after maybe 20 minutes) there was no line at all.  So everybody was in the door pretty quickly.

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 14, 2020)

I need to go to Costco.  Not looking forward to it.  I used to love my Costco trips, and now it feels like work, there is always the concern of getting sick, and then my healthy stuff is out of stock.  I do need some things.  I have been eating salad every day and ran out a long time ago and just bought some at WalMart, which isn't as fresh or as good as Costco's.  I also need salad dressing, broccoli, cauliflower for my healthy pizza crusts, cucumbers, tomatoes (fresh and canned Rotels), bread flour (I like it better than regular and especially in the big bag), frozen fish, pulled pork (love that stuff in the deli case), and some spices.  We won't get out for less than $100.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I need to go to Costco.  Not looking forward to it.  I used to love my Costco trips, and now it feels like work, there is always the concern of getting sick, and then my healthy stuff is out of stock.  I do need some things.  I have been eating salad every day and ran out a long time ago and just bought some at WalMart, which isn't as fresh or as good as Costco's.  I also need salad dressing, broccoli, cauliflower for my healthy pizza crusts, cucumbers, tomatoes (fresh and canned Rotels), bread flour (I like it better than regular and especially in the big bag), frozen fish, pulled pork (love that stuff in the deli case), and some spices.  We won't get out for less than $100.



Cindy, go first thing in the morning during Senior Hour.  Fewer people in the warehouse, and the building has been sitting overnight with virtually nobody in it, so is less likely to be contaminated.  It's probably safer than a regular grocery store at any hour.  Stock up, and then you won't have to worry about going again for awhile.  You're a successful business owner, a great wife, and even more importantly - you're a mom.  You can do this.  

Dave


----------



## IngridN (Apr 14, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Have anyone check Ace Hardwares  for bleach. They are smaller than the big major chains stores?



Just went to Ace to pick up a garden hose. Last Thursday they had about a dozen gallon bottles of bleach. Today they were fully stocked at several dozen. I think you'll find your bleach at Ace. Wish I had gone there sooner!

Ingrid


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2020)

IngridN said:


> Just went to Ace to pick up a garden hose. Last Thursday they had about a dozen gallon bottles of bleach. Today they were fully stocked at several dozen. I think you'll find your bleach at Ace. Wish I had gone there sooner!
> 
> Ingrid



I saw pallets of bleach at Lowe's last week. They had it near the check out area, which tells me people were asking about it a lot.

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 15, 2020)

Costco Instabug Newbie 

I had my first Costco Instacart delivery today. I placed my order on the Costco website on April 3 for a April 15 appointment since nothing was available earlier but I loved it and will definitely use it again.

Once the they started shopping today, I received updates immediately via text and the Costco website. Watching the Costco shopping list online from home was the best. As they shopped, items on the list were checked off and items that were out of stock were refunded (no eggs, bacon or toliet paper) but I got lots of other stuff. I also had the option to approve replacement items real-time via the Costco page as they shopped. 

Here are some screen shots of the Costco webpage as they shopped.


----------



## jtp1947 (Apr 16, 2020)

What is the difference in cost of T P in the store vs online?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2020)

jtp1947 said:


> What is the difference in cost of T P in the store vs online?


Their Kirkland brand is usually $16.99 in store. Online it is $19.99.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 16, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Their Kirkland brand is usually $16.99 in store. Online it is $19.99.



Sadly, currently it’s priceless online, at least in my area.

FYI, online orders also have a $3 shipping fee.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Sadly, currently it’s priceless online, at least in my area.
> 
> FYI, online orders also have a $3 shipping fee.
> 
> ...


True, I was going to mention the shipping fee but that can be removed with a certain preset order minimum.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 16, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Cindy, go first thing in the morning during Senior Hour.  Fewer people in the warehouse, and the building has been sitting overnight with virtually nobody in it, so is less likely to be contaminated.  It's probably safer than a regular grocery store at any hour.  Stock up, and then you won't have to worry about going again for awhile.  You're a successful business owner, a great wife, and even more importantly - you're a mom.  You can do this.
> 
> Dave



Dave, this is what I have been doing, I go during senior hour (never thought in my wildest dreams that I would be happy to be a senior LOL) and I'm able to get in and out and now that some time has passed they always have what I'm looking for...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> A few weeks ago, some friends were kinda incredulous that DH and I shop at Costco almost every week.   I have asked them almost every time if there's anything they want, to save them a trip, but they hardly ever do, or it's for items which are always out of stock such as hand sanitizer.
> It's our one shopping trip for the week.
> 
> We buy milk, bread, fruit, veggies, beverages etc.  I split/share some things with DD.
> DD asked us recently why we go to Costco, rather than our local supermarket.  We have gone to local market, but DH prefers Costco because the aisles are much wider, and he feels he can keep social distance much better in the warehouse.  He says the local market aisles are narrower and have more people inside.  The markets are not limiting how many are inside at one time.


Produce always lasts well beyond the date on the package.  I love their cucumbers, broccoli, salad, cauliflower and tomatoes.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 16, 2020)

Costo Instacart offered free delivery for an order over $35 and automatically  added a 5% tip which you can modify. I gave a 10% tip.

Yeah, similar to buying things online at Amazon, prices might be slightly higher.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 17, 2020)

Sure, it was a Thursday at 2 p.m., but there was no line to get in, so in I go.

Just looking for decaf coffee (no more whole beans available at Costco, only the 3 lb. can of ground).  Found it, and a six-pack of choice NY strips that were as good as the prime strips, a $4.90 rotisserie chicken, (no onions of any kind in the produce section), and an impulse purchase of a two-pack of lobster ravioli.

No line to get out.  I just stepped up to a waiting clerk.  (Never happened in the before C19-land).


----------



## dreamin (Apr 17, 2020)

We went to Costco last week for the senior hour, arriving just before store opening.  We estimated 300 seniors in line and that is no exaggeration.  Each person was separated by one cart which isn't 6 feet.  We left and came back around 3 pm and there were about 100 in line.  The wait to get in the store was 40 minutes but we needed to pick up prescriptions so had no choice but to wait.  I did an extra-large shopping while I was there because I didn't intend on going back anytime soon but then I learned that the Pharmacy will only give a 30 day supply of drugs so we will have to go back and wait in line!  The population in our city is around 650,000 and we have 3 Costco stores, each one of them reporting hour-long waits to get in.  Some of the sale items were sold out even though it was the first day of the sale and there were no paper towels.  I was impressed with the attention to cleanliness and organization in the store.  This was my first time out of the house in 3 weeks (required self-isolation after returning from travel) so I enjoyed my trip to Costco!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Apr 17, 2020)

dreamin said:


> We went to Costco last week for the senior hour, arriving just before store opening.  We estimated 300 seniors in line and that is no exaggeration.  Each person was separated by one cart which isn't 6 feet.  We left and came back around 3 pm and there were about 100 in line.  The wait to get in the store was 40 minutes but we needed to pick up prescriptions so had no choice but to wait.  I did an extra-large shopping while I was there because I didn't intend on going back anytime soon but then I learned that the Pharmacy will only give a 30 day supply of drugs so we will have to go back and wait in line!  The population in our city is around 650,000 and we have 3 Costco stores, each one of them reporting hour-long waits to get in.  Some of the sale items were sold out even though it was the first day of the sale and there were no paper towels.  I was impressed with the attention to cleanliness and organization in the store.  This was my first time out of the house in 3 weeks (required self-isolation after returning from travel) so I enjoyed my trip to Costco!


I went there a couple of weeks ago just to get a prescription and nothing else. There was a line to get in, but I was able to walk to the head of the line, state "pharmacy only," and be escorted to the pharmacy and then back out of the store. I was there less than 10 minutes. As I understand it, you can do that at all Costco stores.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 17, 2020)

Costco Is Thriving During The Coronavirus Pandemic. Its Workers Say They’ve Paid The Price.
Costco has long been beloved by employees, some of whom have worked there for decades. But the retailer’s decision-making during the coronavirus pandemic has tested their loyalty and compromised their health.









						Costco Is Thriving During The Coronavirus Pandemic. Its Workers Say They’ve Paid The Price.
					

Costco has long been beloved by employees, some of whom have worked there for decades. But the retailer’s decision-making during the coronavirus pandemic has tested their loyalty and compromised their health.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 22, 2020)

I was at Costco yesterday. Interesting that the Senior Hour has become the social even of the week. I arrived forty minutes before opening, and I was second in line to get in.  By the time they opened the door, there was easily 200 people waiting in line.  I've never seen so many people waiting like that.  So obviously, the word is out about the early hours.

Inventory seemed pretty normal, (i.e. an entire wall of TP and paper towels, but still restricted to one package per member, lots of bottled water), but no Lysol Spray or Clorox Wipes.  I noticed any gaps in supplies had been carefully backfilled with other products so the shelves were not empty.  The fresh meat cases were full of everything normally stocked - beef, pork, fresh seafood, whatever.  The refrigerated and freezer cases, however, had little in the way of bagged chicken parts, bacon was very limited. Only frozen hamburger and chicken patties, seafood (fish, shrimp), Chinese and Mexican foods, cheeses, and dairy were at what I'd consider "normal" levels.  Not sure how much hoarding of frozen meat is going on.  I was looking for the five pack of the one-pound Kirkland branded hamburger chubs, but they had none.  I got a six-pound tray of fresh hamburger, and used our seal-a-meal to break it down to freezable one-pound portions.  Quarantine sacrifices. 

Contrasted with my last trip to Safeway, where they had many empty shelves and absentee inventory.  Canned goods, pasta items, and cleaning products were completely gone, leaving a lot of empty spaces where inventory normally sits.

How are the Costco and grocery store supplies in your area?  Are your stores better stocked than before?  Is hoarding still happening?  Wondering if that's local to my area?  For those of you in areas that have relaxed restrictions, is shopping any more normal than it was previously?

Dave


----------



## Firepath (Apr 22, 2020)

Last Saturday morning, shortly after opening, our local Costco still had a normal supply of fresh and frozen meats and bottled water, but they had a sign out front noting that they were out of TP, paper towels, disinfectant wipes, hand sanitizer, and bleach. We were able to get facial tissues though they were out of Kirkland brand. Yesterday I went to our local grocery store and noticed they had TP and paper towels but were almost out of napkins. At Costco almost everyone was wearing a mask, at the local store only about half the shoppers were.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 22, 2020)

Went to Costco this morning for the first time since post #10. That day was the first for senior hour, and as mentioned, there was a line to get in (but not nearly what others have been reporting). This morning, arrived about twenty minutes after eight and there was no line to get in. You could see that they were prepared for heavier traffic at times (probably on weekends during normal hours) in that they had this maze you needed to walk through to get to the actual entrance. The beginning of the maze is marked as start the line here. About eighty to ninety percent of the shoppers wore masks. There were a couple of items on my list that were not there, but overall the store was well stocked. There was a mountain of toilet paper next to a mountain of paper towels. I am quite sure that the Kirkland TP used to come in twenty-four roll bundles. Now the number is thirty rolls. There were barricades along the aisles in the freezer section with signs stating that there one way traffic only so you had to wend your way down in one direction and then wend your way back in the other. Overall, I credit them for their organization, but it feels a bit less friendly now.


----------



## Cornell (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey Costco experts -- I need to buy some contacts.  I have the 'scrip so no need for an exam.  Can I order the lenses from Costco during this time?  Their prices really can't be beat for lenses.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 22, 2020)

I noticed during my trip on Monday afternoon that the case that usually had pork, (chops, ribs, loin etc) was full of chicken.  No pork to be seen.  I wasn't looking to buy any, just noticed it was different.  I wanted some tortilla chips and couldn't find any.  Plenty of fried pork rinds and veggie straws though! I noticed there wasn't any chicken salad, but that seems to ebb and flow.  (I wanted some because my DH left the container I bought two weeks ago on top of the fridge instead of putting it in the fridge. I didn't notice for about 24 hours! )  I have plenty of chicken and burger so I didn't check out that supply.

I also noticed that the flow in the store was altered a bit.  You used to be able to walk in go past the TV's and right over to the check out area.  Now the path through is blocked off with plants and patio furniture.   The vegetable cooler is a one way road now. Except for lines on the floor near the checkouts, I didn't notice any other traffic signals.

Wasn't busy, but it was a little after 3 pm when I get off work.  Used to be a little more crowded at that time of day.  Probably 1/2 of the people I saw were wearing masks.  I really want to ask if you are wearing a mask, but not over your nose what's the point?  But, I try to be non-confrontational.  I just judge silently...  I did find it hard when I wanted to see the back of a product and that isn't possible without picking it up.  I'm trying to only pick up what I seriously intend to purchase.  The Ghirardelli cookie mix looked interesting, but I can make my own.  I wish Costco still carried Ghirardelli chips in the jumbo bag!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 22, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> Overall, I credit them for their organization, but it feels a bit less friendly now.



I think it's all about social distancing. My Costco had the one-way lines in some areas, but not in others.  Now it's only in the back corner, where space is very tight. It had to do with available floor space, I think.  Same with the front door maze.  Think Disneyland-level creativity. After this is over, I'm sure it'll go back to what it used to be.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 22, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Hey Costco experts -- I need to buy some contacts.  I have the 'scrip so no need for an exam.  Can I order the lenses from Costco during this time?  Their prices really can't be beat for lenses.



I'd suggest calling the Costco.com number and ask them what you can get mail order.  If you know what you need, maybe so.  I know the eyeglass sections of warehouses are closed right now, due to inability to have social distancing.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 22, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Hey Costco experts -- I need to buy some contacts.  I have the 'scrip so no need for an exam.  Can I order the lenses from Costco during this time?  Their prices really can't be beat for lenses.


If you have a way to scan the script, order online. We did that for my wife's contacts right at the start of the whole mess and they shipped them. You order through Costco.com and go to Optical.


----------



## Cornell (Apr 22, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> If you have a way to scan the script, order online. We did that for my wife's contacts right at the start of the whole mess and they shipped them. You order through Costco.com and go to Optical.


You are my answer man today !


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 23, 2020)

Visited Costco for the first time in over a month, arriving about 8:45 during senior hour.  Our store has made few changes in layout that I could see, except to reduce the tables of clothing to make wide aisles that went straight through.  I was surprised at the number of couples there and at a lack of concern for social distancing I saw often, especially by older men shopping alone.  They just seemed clueless about watching out to avoid getting too close to others. 

Next time I need to go, I think I'll arrive about 9:15, because when I left at that time the parking lot was much emptier.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 23, 2020)

Went to our local Costco here in Sacramento on Monday around 11 am.  Easy parking.  No line to get in (although there was when I left).  They had paper towels (which I needed) but no TP (which I didn't need).  Also had eggs and spaghetti which have been low.  Lots of fresh fruits and vegetables and meats.  Chicken items were limited to 1 to a customer.  Only 1 person ahead of me to check out.  Also had my Krusteaz Pancake Mix which has been out both in store and on line.

Couldn't find any sign of ANY shampoo or conditioner but was able to order on line.

There are now plastic screens all the way across the checkout line with a small window to pass money under.  Didn't take my card - just scanned it while I held it. No checking the receipt on the way out.

Passed the gas station ($2.09 for regular) and only about 4 cars.

The day before I was at my local Safeway.  Apparently they had COVID in their warehouse and supplies were interrupted.  No strawberries, blueberries, raspberries etc.  The only salad products were a couple of boxes of Kale and a couple of boxes of arugula.  Not even head lettuce.  Paper aisle was of course empty.  Meat case was sparse.


----------



## turkel (Apr 24, 2020)

We went to Costco today in SoCal around 11 am line was around the building. I said forget it, DH reminded me as first responders we didn’t have to wait. We each had to show our ID. 

Thank goodness my old license is always with me ( the BRN no longer sends a license ) Otherwise they would have only let hubby in.

There wasn’t any toilet paper or flushable wipes. Didn’t buy much but still managed to spend $240. We did pick up some Kleenex for the gal who runs the apartment building up North. I don’t remember Kleenex being $20.00 but it seems every item at Costco is $10-$20.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 24, 2020)

Cornell said:


> You are my answer man today !



How much less than Contacts Direct or Web Eyecare are they? All brands and types? I wear acuvue multifocal daily lenses. Would they have those type? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 24, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> How much less than Contacts Direct or Web Eyecare are they? All brands and types? I wear acuvue multifocal daily lenses. Would they have those type?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can check what they have and the prices online. Go to Costco.com, then click on Optical in the top menu and select Contact Lenses. You can then go to Lens Types at the top and pick Multifocal.


----------



## dreamin (Apr 24, 2020)

No garden centre at our Costco this year, which was one of my favourite places to buy plants.  It was usually open from May to July.  Most of Costco’s plants come from BC.  My sister lives in BC and one of the greenhouses told her Costco had cancelled their order so she was discounting her annuals because of the surplus.  These would have been started from seed back in February.  I’m not sure who loses money on cancelled orders....Costco or the growers.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2020)

Sobering news:





__





						Maui Costco has first COVID-19 case
					

An employee at Costco Wholesale in Kahului tested positive for COVID-19 on Tuesday, and the retailer has taken steps to ensure safety for staff and member customers, a store official told The Maui News on Thursday. General Manager Tony Facemire said Thursday the employee, whose primary role is...




					www.mauinews.com
				




This person worked at the Refund desk at that warehouse. Those people are on the direct front lines of this virus at Costco.  They handle merchandise from members, membership cards, cash, and have repeated, face-to-face, direct contact across the Refund counter, all day, every day, serving hundreds of members a week.  It is a disaster waiting to happen.

This is also precisely why my spouse is currently on a leave of absence from Costco, and may end up taking early retirement.  Spouse is highly susceptible to catching this virus, and is genetically predisposed to a deadly lung disease that killed spouse's mother and uncle.  This is nothing to make light of, when the job you do all day could end up killing you.

Dave


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 24, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Sobering news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true Dave.

It’s truly a new world when one needs to contemplate their job over illness risks. I see that with many who will question whether to work in areas where it is required to be surrounded by the public who may or may not share a disease that could harm you.

You said earlier you retired and all is secure. Maybe it’s time for her to join you and begin enjoying your retirement together. 

Just my 2 cents... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 24, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Sobering news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly, this was expected. See post 153


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> You said earlier you retired and all is secure. Maybe it’s time for her to join you and begin enjoying your retirement together.



That is a frequent conversation at our house right now.  We're waiting to see how things develop over the next few months, and whether things in our area calm down enough to consider spouse returning to work.  If that isn't possible, then quitting may be the only option, which will force the early retirement issue.  And if that happens, we have no reason to stay where we currently live.  If we're both going to be retired, I'd much rather be spending time laying by the pool in a warm, sunny place. 

Time will tell.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Sadly, this was expected. See post 153
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You're right, Ken.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 20, 2020)

Costco shopper who ignores mask requirement is booted from store by employee, viral video shows









						Costco shopper who ignores mask requirement is booted from store by employee, viral video shows
					

The man said he wouldn't wear a mask because he "woke up in a free country."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Costco shopper who ignores mask requirement is booted from store by employee, viral video shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And total props go to the Warehouse Manager who did this. He was polite, respectful, and correct in his behavior.  You can protest all you want, but at the end of the day, Costco is NOT a public place.  It's a private membership warehouse, and you pay for the privilege of shopping there.  If you aren't going to follow the rules, and you're endangering other shoppers who ARE following the rules, you don't belong.  "You'll have to leave now."  

I know Costco will be happy to refund this man's membership fee so he can shop elsewhere.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (May 20, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Costco shopper who ignores mask requirement is booted from store by employee, viral video shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect example of what’s happening out there. I saw a similar video (from TUG?) about a shopper at Gelson’s in Southern California. 

Gotta luv this:



> (Another Reddit user claimed it was “downvoted into oblivion,” prompting the shopper to remove it.)




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett (May 20, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> And total props go to the Warehouse Manager who did this. He was poilte, respectful, and correct in his behavior.  You can protest all you want, but at the end of the day, Costco is NOT a public place.  It's a private membership warehouse, and you pay for the privilege of shopping there.  If you aren't going to follow the rules, and you're endangering other shoppers who ARE following the rules, you don't belong.  "You'll have to leave now."
> 
> I know Costco will be happy to refund this man's membership fee so he can shop elsewhere.
> 
> Dave



I guess he can go to walmart without a mask

Walmart is having a record sales quarter 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/05/19/walmart-earnings-economy-coronavirus/


----------



## pedro47 (May 20, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> And total props go to the Warehouse Manager who did this. He was poilte, respectful, and correct in his behavior.  You can protest all you want, but at the end of the day, Costco is NOT a public place.  It's a private membership warehouse, and you pay for the privilege of shopping there.  If you aren't going to follow the rules, and you're endangering other shoppers who ARE following the rules, you don't belong.  "You'll have to leave now."
> 
> I know Costco will be happy to refund this man's membership fee so he can shop elsewhere.
> 
> Dave


I feel the manager was correct in his action. Costco is a private membership warehouse. The Costco mask rule is posted in our store where the general public can read the requirement to enter the warehouse.

DaveNW 
Please take care of your spouse and please support her decision..


----------



## Ken555 (May 20, 2020)

Brett said:


> I guess he can go to walmart without a mask
> 
> Walmart is having a record sales quarter
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/05/19/walmart-earnings-economy-coronavirus/



FWIW, I ordered several times from Walmart since March for the first time...ever. The reason? Amazon couldn't deliver quickly enough, and Walmart could. Haven't ordered from Walmart since and not sure I will again, but it's always an option.


----------



## Luanne (May 20, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> FWIW, I ordered several times from Walmart since March for the first time...ever. The reason? Amazon couldn't deliver quickly enough, and Walmart could. Haven't ordered from Walmart since and not sure I will again, but it's always an option.


Dh ordered a couple of things from Walmart as well as they were the only ones who had the product we needed.  I don't shop at any Walton store. Wasn't my choice.


----------



## mentalbreak (Aug 11, 2020)

Can we return to discussing Costco for a minute?

We found this Queso at our local warehouse last weekend. Goes great with the Costco white/yellow corn chips.  Pro tip: heat the chips for 30 seconds in the microwave - it’s just like I remember at our local Mexican restaurants.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2020)

mentalbreak said:


> Can we return to discussing Costco for a minute?
> 
> We found this Queso at our local warehouse last weekend. Goes great with the Costco white/yellow corn chips.  Pro tip: heat the chips for 30 seconds in the microwave - it’s just like I remember at our local Mexican restaurants.
> 
> View attachment 24835


I never think I like Queso until I have really good Queso.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2020)

Went to Costco this morning. 5 items on my list. Only 3 of them in stock. Boo.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 11, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Went to Costco this morning. 5 items on my list. Only 3 of them in stock. Boo.


Still some shortage on bacon.  Just sayin'.  Rick has a certain kind he likes, nothing else will do, and of course they haven't had it for about 4 months.  Some of the bacon lacks flavor.  He has been buying the pre-cooked kind, which he says is just okay.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2020)

Their must a shortage of low sodium bacon at Costco. No Lysol wipes or spray for about a month now.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2020)

Our local Costco sells the VERY BEST, our local Falls Brand bacon. I don't know if they distribute it out of the area but it's worth looking for.
I wanted the Vanity Fair deluxe 3ply napkins. They're out. And have stopped stocking gallon jugs of red wine vinegar. Of course no antibiotic spray or wipes for months.
But praise be, they had IPA cases and bottled margaritas. I can at least drown my sorrows.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Our local Costco sells the VERY BEST, our local Falls Brand bacon. I don't know if they distribute it out of the area but it's worth looking for.
> 
> Jim



I think Costco tends to sell regional brands for things like this, when they can meet the volume demand. They tend not to go too local, because the brand may not be made in the quantities needed.  Not sure what the benchmark volumes are.

Dave


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 11, 2020)

Went to Costco the other day and decided to grab a hot dog for the first time since the pandemic started.  Guess what?  No onions, no relish, and cold soda in a can.  They did offer mustard or ketchup but that's it.

The seating area has been removed (likely the same everywhere) so you basically take your hot dog and cold soda as "take out".  I ate it in the car and it was excellent, but I really miss the onions and relish.

My guess is that onions and relish aren't available because of the Covid situation (although they could offer individual cup servings).

Costco must be doing something right;  their stock closed today @ $332 per share!




.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Our local Costco sells the VERY BEST, our local Falls Brand bacon. I don't know if they distribute it out of the area but it's worth looking for.
> I wanted the Vanity Fair deluxe 3ply napkins. They're out. And have stopped stocking gallon jugs of red wine vinegar. Of course no antibiotic spray or wipes for months.
> But praise be, they had IPA cases and bottled margaritas. I can at least drown my sorrows.
> 
> Jim


There margaritas is a good smooth drink and an awesome price. They cannot keep the strawberry margaritas in stock. L.OL


----------

